# OTIS lives here !!!



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Working for Otis's Mom & Dad for the third time ! He just loves when I come to paint :yes:















































I'm a sucker for kids , dogs & women ... Maybe not in that order :yes: So you can understand how it's hard to get as much work done in a day as I'd like when Otis wants to play ! 
*


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice looking paint job, Bobbo.:thumbsup:

Can I assume Otis isn't allowed to "be around" while you're painting?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice doggie and house...


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Nice looking paint job, Bobbo.:thumbsup:
> 
> Can I assume Otis isn't allowed to "be around" while you're painting?



The home owners keep Otis crated a good portion of the time when I'm working . But he's allowed out if he's being a " good puppy "


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice.I can just see him sliding all over that wood floor.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Very nice.I can just see him sliding all over that wood floor.


I can see him taking a dump on the drop:whistling2:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I can see him taking a dump on the drop:whistling2:



I've never had a dog mess on my tarps in 20+ years . They do however love to sniff them to smell every other dog from previous jobs :yes: Here's one more picture of the job after the homeowners put the room back together a bit .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> I've never had a dog mess on my tarps in 20+ years . They do however love to sniff them to smell every other dog from previous jobs :yes: Here's one more picture of the job after the homeowners put the room back together a bit .


 what do you think they are sniffing?:blink:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Lookin good Bobbo!


----------

